

Kevin Rose joins Google - jordanmessina
https://plus.google.com/u/1/110318982509514011806/posts/VriPoJ6pHbd

======
ryandvm
So Milk had one product that A) was so useless it was mistaken for a parody
app (<http://goo.gl/p8eEP>); and B) ended up getting shuttered after 3 months.
Whatever. I guess Google has been getting exceedingly good at failing fast
lately. Maybe Rose's team will be a good fit.

Too bad they can't pick up Ryan from The Office...

<http://mashable.com/2010/11/19/the-office-startup/>

